# Hamilton/ON/Canada 2 pigeons for adoption! Urgent!!



## Birmyboi (Jul 11, 2018)

Hello, I have these 2 beautiful pigeons I desperately need rehomed or rehabbed. I took them in one as a pmv male pigeon, one as a squab. I found the squab in the rain and the next day it was still there so I took it home. Now most of its yellow is gone and it's starting to eat seeds but my big pigeons takes care of it. They're super loving and I would keep them but my boyfriend is going to release them on August 2nd, despite Big Pidge has neurological problems still. He's like a little drunk pilot, but can fly up about 7ft if he really concentrates. I love these birds and am really hoping to find someone, anyone to save them. They will probably get killed in the wild.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Where do you live? Did you call the rescue that CBL suggested?


----------



## Birmyboi (Jul 11, 2018)

Hey, I am in Hamilton ON, Canada. I did give them a call and left a message, haven't heard back just yet. I'm going to call again tomorrow in hopes I can speak to someone. If before that though I find someone who can give them a safe and good home, that'd be the better option. They're such sweeties.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Would post on Palomacys facebook site. They have members everywhere and maybe someone can adopt your birds.


----------



## Birmyboi (Jul 11, 2018)

Unfortunately I don't have Facebook, I'm not really supposed to make one either. My hands are kind of tied metaphorically.  I'm not sure this will go through, my partner said he deleted some of my threads and don't know how to check


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Would as a last resort post an ad on Craigslist in your area looking for a hobbyist to try to find your birds a home in someones aviary. But please check people out carefully to make sure they will not be predator or human chow or used for dog training or worse. Hopefully someone in your area has pet pigeons and can take them in. Or email Elizabeth from Palomacy and ask her to please post for you on Facebook. : [email protected]


----------

